# the Great Nottinghamshire Bike Ride



## markg0vbr (18 Jan 2011)

Entries Open Now!
the Great Nottinghamshire Bike Ride This year’s ride will take place on Sunday 19[sup]th[/sup] June and start once again at the National Water Sports Centre, Holme Pierrepont, Nottingham.

There will be four rides to choose from:


75 Mile Sportive
50 Mile Challenge Ride
18 Mile Community Ride
Family Lap Challenge
 Entries for this year’s event are now open, Sign up now at the new event website – www.greatnottsbikeride.com 


i will be doing this one again, ether on the trike or the high racer, for the 50 mile ride, any one ells going?


----------



## plantfit (22 Jan 2011)

I have rode this ride many times in the past on either road bike or mountain bike but have yet to do it on my trike, must check when I have booked our annual holiday to Wales, would like to go on this ride though with the trike, always a very friendly ride with a great atmosphere, funny thing is I will have to travel from home near Newark to ride back again on trike then back to Nottingham on trike to pick up the van to drive back home again near to Newark, if that makes sense

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (22 Jan 2011)

i did it year before last on my trike, i got a medal i still wear it in the shower, had a good day and fast ride, up to about 40miles when the 50 joined up with the 18 mile all the kids loved the trike and it was nice to bimble a long.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (22 Jan 2011)

Mrs A and I really fancy this. She is going to check her work schedule. I will almost certainly do it, on either two or three wheels.


----------



## plantfit (19 Feb 2011)

I'm up for this, how many recumbent trikers/bikers are going?

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (19 Feb 2011)

i will be ok for this, as i am now bionic, i am thinking of putting ablest on the trike  my friend is coming on his up wrong but will only enter the 18  so then he will do some laps of the lake until i get back from the 50


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (19 Feb 2011)

I have pencilled this in Wife thinks I am insane but nowt new there. Judging by past pictures helmets are optional is this correct. 
I just need to get to Nottingham with Trike now. I am going for the 50 is that what others are doing


----------



## markg0vbr (20 Feb 2011)

i did not have a helmet on last time i did it.
the 50 for me it is a flat ride with plenty of cake stops


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (24 Feb 2011)

just registered for the 50 Miler
hope the weather is ok for it now
Ian


----------



## markg0vbr (31 Mar 2011)

er it now says 58miles might have to put a tow rope on any passing trikes me being a week and feeble cripple


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Apr 2011)

Due to unprecedented levels of interest in the ride this year we have had to introduce a cap on the number of entries we can take for each ride.

So if you've got friends and family looking to join you on the ride this year it is worth getting their entries in now to avoid missing out.

Go to www.greatnottsbikeride.com now to enter or find out more information.

just got this through, i am taking it with a pinch of salt, they might limit the 75 miler but the people on the 58 are so strung out there is no possible reason to limit the numbers.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (8 Apr 2011)

Have just checked i am registered though it was only 50 when i did they seem to have snuck an extra 8 in there


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Apr 2011)

dont know it is the first year they have run it we should be ok we can draft roger all the way round. i can play the cripple and get some df's to push me


----------



## plantfit (8 Apr 2011)

Does drafting work below 5 MPH?

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (10 Apr 2011)

yes with a bungee rope, just have two bowls of porridge. I will be taking it easy as it is a event ride rather than a race, i have only been doing 22mile rides in training but the hilliest way around  eye of the tiger na na na.
the bike rite at Easter should give me some good rides , bricks in the panniers next de de de its the eye of the tiger  don't think i can get the trike up them steps though.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (26 May 2011)

just got my rider pack i am number 1387 still excited about doing the 58 any tips on best place for parking


----------



## markg0vbr (26 May 2011)

just head for the water sports centre they open up the grass car parking for the event


----------



## markg0vbr (27 May 2011)

i got my number 1105, the result of my minion testing "to destruction in one case" will be announced shortly.

i have not had a ruling on the compact jet engin yet!


----------



## plantfit (27 May 2011)

The field across the road to the water sports center is opened up for car park and the next field usually reserved for camping/caravanning
Ride number 1706 arrived today, how many more of us will there be?

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (28 May 2011)

7001 going on the numbers


----------



## deanbmx (30 May 2011)

I've just registered for the 19, just doing the 19 because I know I can complete it.


----------



## markg0vbr (31 May 2011)

nawwww you should come on the 58mile with us cripples on the trikes  with the bits that are missing, broken, dont work removed you might get one slightly decrepit ride from the bits left over.


----------



## byegad (31 May 2011)

Awwww! Gan on Markie hinney manne pette. Tha knas thee canne de maer!


----------



## plantfit (12 Jun 2011)

Are we meeting somewhere near the watersports center start line prior to the ride starting? we could then set off in force, should be able to make the first 500 mtrs together before body parts start failing. still don't think those two wheeled upwrongs will catch on though.

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (12 Jun 2011)

a trikenautgh critical mass start might be wishful thinking. the car park in front of the lavs is a big holding compound for the start, i will be there at 8 as i am taking a Friend down for the 19mile ride. every one is good about letting riders through to there club mates  , just act disabled and mumble about matron giving you a note letting you out, the dfs are terrified of trikes so tend to move out of the way, i always have a large space around me at mass starts  , twirling the crutch around my head shouting "they don't like it up em they don't like it upem, matron!" helps.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (13 Jun 2011)

setting off from Leicester about 7am looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (19 Jun 2011)

not been back long had a great time good to ride with trikes again as well as us 3 there was at least 4 other recumbent trikes i didnt see any bikes
weather held and was pleasantly warm if a little windy in places


----------



## plantfit (19 Jun 2011)

Great day from me as well, good to ride with like minded people, (even if one was feeding on kryptonite) thanks to Ian and Mark for being patient with me on the hilly sections

Cheers

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (19 Jun 2011)

e bye ecers like we are famous or infer-mus!


----------

